# Corsair AXi Series 1500 W



## crmaris (May 12, 2014)

Corsair is first to release an 80 Plus Titanium-certified PSU, which is the flagship of their top-notch AXi line. The AX1500i is the best PSU we ever tested, and at 1.5 kW, it is strong enough for an incredibly powerful system with a four-way SLI or Crossfire configuration.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (May 26, 2014)

wow - what a piece of well made hardware..... if I had that  kind of money........but then again, I would never need 1.5 kW


----------



## Frick (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review! A beastly unit. Now to wait for someone to say Seasonic is better. It will happen.


----------



## bogami (May 26, 2014)

Excellent product which is difficult to criticized for anything except the price. That a little better could be at 5V VSB as well as its slightly smaller brother. Yes if you do not aim to build at least 4 xGPU + CPU OC PC is almost no interest to buy so strong beast. Ripel is very good so the stability is increased audio as well .


----------



## Assimilator (May 26, 2014)

If Corsair can do this with a 1.5kW unit, I'd love to see what sort of numbers a digital 500W unit could put out.



Frick said:


> Now to wait for someone to say Seasonic is better. It will happen.



Us Seasonic fanboys were all waiting for you to say that sarcastically first.


----------



## chodaboy19 (May 27, 2014)

The bar has been set, now we wait for the rest of the industry to rise to the challenge.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 27, 2014)

I love this PSU with such a passion, I really want to do a rig with it in a Corsair 540 and a set of the Devil 13 R9 295X2 Cards with an i7 5930k processor (Place holder name) in an nice custom liquid cooling system.  This has to be one of my favorite PSU's I have ever seen and I really want one!


----------



## SmokingCrop (May 27, 2014)

Frick said:


> Thanks for the review! A beastly unit. Now to wait for someone to say Seasonic is better. It will happen.



Seasonic is better.. if you compare Corsair vs Seasonic in the whole product line.


----------



## crmaris (May 27, 2014)

Seasonic is an OEM. Corsair doesn't manufacture PSUs so you can't really compare these two companies especially from the moment that some of the best Corsair units are made by Seasonic. However both are considered top in their respective fields.


----------



## Mathragh (May 27, 2014)

Wow, what a PSU!

Just spilling some ideas here:
If what you talked about regarding software voltage control becomes the mainstream at some point, and integrated voltage regulation becomes more mainstream in CPU's, I can totally see the VRM's on motherboards just disappearing entirely in favor of the PSU directly feeding the different parts of a PC.
With this amount of precision it shouldn't be a big problem I would assume if the IVR is good enough, and it would reduce both the cost and poweruse of the motherboard.
Not sure if that'll ever happen in favor of other methods, but interesting to think about nonetheless.


----------



## Kissamies (May 27, 2014)

Unbelievable that in a PSU like this, there aren't 100% Japanese capacitors! Even that the few Chinese were polymers, but still..


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2014)

nice psu but looks kinda long enough and yes this psu is for serious people


----------



## IRQ Conflict (May 27, 2014)

Corsair is switching to Chinese caps. They claim higher quality caps are no longer needed with today's PSU's. I won't touch em unless I am forced. If they are going to charge like they use all Japanese caps then they should darn well use em imho.


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2014)

IRQ Conflict said:


> Corsair is switching to Chinese caps. They claim higher quality caps are no longer needed with today's PSU's. I won't touch em unless I am forced. If they are going to charge like they use all Japanese caps then they should darn well use em imho.



if they use other caps than japanese caps, they wont use lower grade caps for their products
they wont ruin their reputation by using lower grade caps


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2014)

IRQ Conflict said:


> Corsair is switching to Chinese caps. They claim higher quality caps are no longer needed with today's PSU's. I won't touch em unless I am forced. If they are going to charge like they use all Japanese caps then they should darn well use em imho.



More like there are non japanese caps that are good too.


----------



## Baum (May 27, 2014)

Especially with electrolytic capacitors from japanese factories it has been proven that quality is at the top.....

and the chinese ones, from epic fail up to well "sort of okay quality" it is now almost common knowledge as a "norm to fail"


i hope that corsair tested their own specification, and then it will be fine enought for them.


But for this insane price AND beeing a nice product, then going to "cheapout" on caps....oh well...
corsair, can you hear me?

guinea pigs to the front ^^


----------



## crmaris (May 27, 2014)

if they used Chinese electrolytic caps then I would deduct points, but the polymer ones will do just fine. The performance of these CapXons and their reliability won't be an issue according to my sources since both of the aforementioned characteristics are on par with the Japanese made ones. As I see it they didn't use Japanese polymer caps not because it would increase production cost, since the price difference between CapXon polymers and Chemi-Cons for instance is very small and wouldn't be even noticeable in such an expensive product, but I suspect due to availability issues. Chinese caps are far more easy to get than Japanese ones, especially when your factory is located in China. 

From the moment Corsair provides 7 years warranty in this PSU they must be very sure about the reliability of the CapXon polymers they used .


----------



## damric (May 28, 2014)

"he first to meet the tough 80 Plus Titanium certification"



http://www.techpowerup.com/185028/super-flower-shows-off-first-80-plus-titanium-psu.html


----------



## crmaris (May 28, 2014)

Let me rephrase then. The first with above 1-1.2 kW capacity. Meeting the Titanium requirements with such high capacity is much more tougher. 
I doubt that we will see soon any other 1.5 kW unit with Titanium efficiency.


----------



## nem (Jun 3, 2014)

Corsair and Super FLOWER are so awesome O.O,  hope can make some model about of 500w , there is my limit of consume... save the planet ¬¬


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 4, 2014)

damric said:


> "he first to meet the tough 80 Plus Titanium certification"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185028/super-flower-shows-off-first-80-plus-titanium-psu.html


I suppose TPU meant the first Titanium unit to mass market, wasn't that SF just a prototype? Haven't seen it on market anywhere, or even or their website.




nem said:


> Corsair and Super FLOWER are so awesome O.O,  hope can make some model about of 500w , there is my limit of consume... save the planet ¬¬



Corsair sucks today, only real quality products are the AX/AXi series. The other series like to use Chinese caps and they just ride with the reputation Corsair got with their first PSUs.


----------



## nem (Jun 22, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> I suppose TPU meant the first Titanium unit to mass market, wasn't that SF just a prototype? Haven't seen it on market anywhere, or even or their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and what can you say me of nipron , his psu are awesome..  

Will be are nice some review of some psu NIPRON ^^


----------



## terroralpha (Jun 20, 2016)

it's been 2 years, but there is still no worthy competitor. it achieves the insanely low ripple without stuffing extra capacitors into the modular cables (like Super Flower does), has a multi-rail option to prevent malfunctioning components from melting themselves. and if you live in the US you can snag this beast for very reasonable $340 or less. 

i don't think there was ever a tech product that remained unchallenged this long. Flextronix and corsair really outdid themselves. and everyone else too, apparently.


----------

